# OMG......FINALLY!!!!!



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

About time i came to u all with a goodnews!

I recieved my treatment plan this morning  
I have to go and collect my medication in 17days(2weeks on friday)and then i start injections in 18days!!!!!!
Iam chuffed to bits that its finally came around after all the hassel i have had and the waitng game. 

I will be on 0.5mls of suprefract and then i have my baseline scan booked for the 4/9/06 

So it looks like my recipiant got her af over the weekend with them sending me my treatment plan with all my dates on.Its must of been driving her crazy aswell as me as she wud have been on cd 54 today. 

What else can i say except iam just so excited now ,it seems so real now that i have my dates and know i will be starting in 18days,So its counting down the days now i hope they fly by.
for all ur messages on my previous posts,i really do appreciate them.

So there u go good positive start for august lets hope it contiues and we will bring mmb lots of miricles in the coming months,lets hope all our dreams come true v.v soon! 

love a very EGGstatic kelly
x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats wonderful news ! 

I am so pleased you have your dates i should be getting mine later today, 
I'm so glad FF is back online missed it loads, 

Good luck Kel ! 

hoping the waiting goes quick 
Sara xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Fab news kelly!!!
















hunny

Love

Vicki x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks girls  
I will be donwregging with o.5mls of suprefact(bureslin) and stimming with 200 purgeon,i will keep u girls updated still counting down the days as if they are going to go any quicker.Mark breaks up for 2weeks this friday so it shud fly by.
goodluck everyone
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oooooh this is sooooooooooooooooooo exciting


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kelly
Just wanted to say how pleased I am for you that things have finally started!!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you very much tracy!
Vicki it deffintaly is very exciting,think we will be in treatment the same time but at different stages,every night i say ohh another sleep out of the way and 1 more day closer. 

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kel, 

Was thinking you should do a ticker i find they help me count down and somehow help it go faster, 

Sadly i didn't get my dates but hoping on Monday i will just seeing if the new lady want's my eggs & wants to start, 

sara xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Good idea BUT dont no how to on here lol [br]: 4/08/06, 13:16i done one just testing to see if its on poor flutterbye i got her head done in lol showing me how to do it lol


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Excellent news - good luck and the time will fly by !


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Just gate Crashing!!

Great news Endy... for you hope you get everything you wish for!!!

and thanks for the chat we had yesterday!!

Loads of Love
Flutterbye








xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Really pleased for you hun!!!! Hope the time flies by for you!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kelly, The time will fly past hun 

Fab news, Well done 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Fab news hun I'm made up for you  
hope all goes well good luck 
love Cazz xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kelly 

How you doing counting down the days ? ............ Got any plans to help you waste the time away, ??

I'm finding it really hard to keep myself busy   

sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello sara my CYCLE BUDDIE 
9DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Going insane already just counting these bloody days lol
We have decided to go away to the cottage on sunday and come home on tuesday anddddd that means i will only have erm....3DAYS LEFT 
Mark also bought me a laptop yesturday awwww so i can sit in my own home and chill chatting to u peps as atm i have to come along my mams and use her computer so its going to be fab,i get my internet on tomorrow so i think its a day in my pyjamas on my laptop lol,So the days are going to pass quickly from now thanks god(i hope anyways)
goodluck everyone
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

That's great have posted on eggshare chit chat replying to this, 

That was a good idea of mark's to go away for a few days i was trying to plan something but with DH work and pet's etc it just wasn't working out but have booked for october 

We stayed at a lovley cottage in Devon a few years ago it was lovely and had a log fire we went in november for that reason, it was lovely and a nice rest for us both, Sure you have a good rest away and gives you time to get your head round a few things, 

as we well know this is a bit of a rollercaoster ....   we will enjoy the ride, 

XXsaraXX


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

7DAYS TO GO...7ADYS TO GO,,FLYING BY,THATS THE WAY SHE LIKES IT!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

That's great news !! wow you ticker certainly looks good one week ! and your going away sunday so i bet your be busy packing and orgainsing that then 3 days when you get back


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

See it's flying past Hun 

Wont be long at all now 

Nicky x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Roll on that last week!
xxxx


----------

